# Custom Aluminum flats skiff build



## gater

I am in the process of building or should I say having built a 16' custom aluminum flats skiff for my son. The hull is being built in Florida and they will be starting on it in a few weeks. The console is being built here locally and should be finished shortly. If all goes has planned it should turn out to be a nice little boat that can do it all from duck hunting and flounder gigging to tournament fishing.

Once the boat gets here I will be doing all the rigging myself and will post some pictures from start to finish as thing progress. 

Gater


----------



## CLIMAX

Please keep us posted,would love to see it:fish:


----------



## redfish203

Is it a Scandy?


----------



## gater

*Boat*



redfish203 said:


> Is it a Scandy?


Yes it's a Scandy!


----------



## gater

*Boat*



CLIMAX said:


> Please keep us posted,would love to see it:fish:


Will do, I will post pics of the progress I know people like to see things like that, I know I do. Gater


----------



## redfish203

Scandy makes a geat boat, I am pretty sure we have a mutual friend with a Scandy...its a great flats skiff that I have seen in action I am looking forward to seeing the progress on this build!


----------



## Bird

redfish203 said:


> Scandy makes a geat boat, I am pretty sure we have a mutual friend with a Scandy...its a great flats skiff that I have seen in action I am looking forward to seeing the progress on this build!


From what I've heard about your boat, I like the small changes to the layout that y'all are doing. Really looking forward to seeing the performance of that new F70 as well.


----------



## Gerald S

Surprised we don't see more Scandy White boats here in Texas. Can't wait for the build photos.


----------



## Sequoia

Gerald S said:


> Surprised we don't see more Scandy White boats here in Texas. Can't wait for the build photos.


I am surprised as well. I love mine, haven't come across another one in Texas.


----------



## gman1772

I googled the boat manufacturer while reading this thread. Those sponsons are HUGE for a boat of that length and beam. It would a real "B" to rig a Powerpole on one. Let me know how it turns out. I'll be in the market for a scooter in a few years after I finish the notes on the Shallow Sport. A Scandy might fill the bill.

http://www.scandywhiteboats.com/index.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gman1772 said:


> I googled the boat manufacturer while reading this thread. Those sponsons are HUGE for a boat of that length and beam. It would a real "B" to rig a Powerpole on one. Let me know how it turns out. I'll be in the market for a scooter in a few years after I finish the notes on the Shallow Sport. A Scandy might fill the bill.
> 
> http://www.scandywhiteboats.com/index.html


I am sure the sponsons can be downsized or omitted upon customer request. 
Nice looking boats and heavy duty! 3/16" bottoms and 1/8" sides is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoia

gman1772 said:


> It would a real "B" to rig a Powerpole on one.
> 
> http://www.scandywhiteboats.com/index.html


Just have to find a creative fab shop. Coastline built a bolt on bracket for my talon that reaches passed the sponsons. I didn't have a place to put the PP pump so had to go talon. I'm sure they can do something similar for the PP.


----------



## gater

gman1772 said:


> I googled the boat manufacturer while reading this thread. Those sponsons are HUGE for a boat of that length and beam. It would a real "B" to rig a Powerpole on one. Let me know how it turns out. I'll be in the market for a scooter in a few years after I finish the notes on the Shallow Sport. A Scandy might fill the bill.
> 
> http://www.scandywhiteboats.com/index.html


Actually mounting a PP is the easy part of this operation. There are numerous applications that can be done with the sponsons. On this particular boat the power Pole is going to mounted directly to the sponson. Gater


----------



## Flat's Hunter

why this boat out of Florida? whats so special about their patented tunnel hull. Let us in on this little-known-in-Texas boat


----------



## Sequoia

Boatright has the custom aluminum market locally so you won't see many, if any, Scandy's. I purchased mine used locally and it has treated me well. Don't know what is special about the tunnel but it is wide, tall, and feeds a ton of water. I think it is a great option in the custom aluminum market with a tunnel that gets it done. I won't say it's better than everything else or the other way around, I will say it fits my needs and after running mine for a little over three years, it still surprises me when I get caught in the wrong place during a dumping tide.


----------



## gater

*Scandy*



Flat's Hunter said:


> why this boat out of Florida? whats so special about their patented tunnel hull. Let us in on this little-known-in-Texas boat


I won't say it's Railbird skinny but it will run and get up in some scary skinny water. As you might have read, Scandy is a small family owned custom aluminum boat builder and will build just about anything. One of the owners is a marine engineer and he designed the tunnel. It does something right that's why they patented it.

I chose Scandy for many reasons, and I have seen first hand what they can do. This boat is for my 14 year old son and even though he knows his way around West Galveston Bay by himself he is still a teenager and for those of you with teenage boys you know they can be rough on stuff. I thought the aluminum would hold up better than the fiberglass East Cape he wanted, LOL

This boat with it's 3/16" hull is just about indestructible. He likes fishing the marsh and wants to fish some redfish tournaments next year. This boat will be set up to do that and can handle both very well. In addition he can flounder gig and duck hunt out of it and not woory about scratching gelcoat.

The only thing I'm really worried about with the boat is with the new Yamaha 70 4 stroke and 33 gallons of fuel he might try and run to Pringle from Tiki .

Gater


----------



## Backwaterwhaler

*Scandy*

Scandys are actually built by the company not order from another state and painted. I rode in my friends and i fell in love with it. Runs dragging against bottom. I rather pay $10,000 for a hull,console,trailer then $30,000 for a hull and console that isnt built by company selling it.I rather have a scandy any day over a boatright. I have ridden in plenty of boat rights and making a replica of my frinds scandy is way better. Paying $30,000 for a hull and console is outragous. We have $30,000 in the finish part of the scandy.

Backwaterwhaler


----------



## Backwaterwhaler

Sequoia said:


> Boatright has the custom aluminum market locally so you won't see many, if any, Scandy's. I purchased mine used locally and it has treated me well. Don't know what is special about the tunnel but it is wide, tall, and feeds a ton of water. I think it is a great option in the custom aluminum market with a tunnel that gets it done. I won't say it's better than everything else or the other way around, I will say it fits my needs and after running mine for a little over three years, it still surprises me when I get caught in the wrong place during a dumping tide.


Its basically a mud boat with a regular outboard, and it will be the fourth scandy in Texas.
Backwaterwhaler


----------



## Backwaterwhaler

Railbird lol I challenge him to a skinny water contest.


----------



## redfish203

Gater,

Does Scandy have a certain amount of deadrise in all their hulls? Do you know if they make a true flat bottom hull...just curious


----------



## gater

*Scandy*



redfish203 said:


> Gater,
> 
> Does Scandy have a certain amount of deadrise in all their hulls? Do you know if they make a true flat bottom hull...just curious


They do make a true flat bottom, I think most of thier boats they build are true flat bottoms. They make what they call river boats and I'm not exactly sure how they are set up. The tunnels and sponsons are not standard on all the boats they build. I will find out more next month when I go to pick it up. Gater


----------



## welder

Some of you might want to follow this build for April Vokey by Wooldridge boats, she is a world class Fly Fisher.
http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5093&p=43053#p43053


----------



## Smackdaddy53

welder said:


> Some of you might want to follow this build for April Vokey by Wooldridge boats, she is a world class Fly Fisher.
> http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5093&p=43053#p43053


That is an awesome jet boat build and she is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fowlwaters

Its funny how people think a certain Tx boat is the best made and the boat hull is not even made in Tx. if you start to look at boats from Alaska or the northwest we are still in the stone ages. Scandys are a very nice boat.


----------



## gater

*While I'm waiting.......*

The console is 90% complete and they should be starting the boat later part of next week. While I'm waiting I have been gathering all the components to make it go.

The boat will be powered by a new 2013 Yamaha 70 4 stroke.
With this new technology Yamaha says the motor is 80lbs lighter than its competition and has the best power to weight ratio in it's class. It is also the first mid-range Yamaha that is command link compatible. Can't wait to see how it performs on this hull.

Gater


----------



## aguaflaca

looks you have all the good stuff. 
that is supposed to be a really good motor. 
Maverick re-designed their HPX 17 Tunnel poking skiff specifically for that motor.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

gater said:


> The only thing I'm really worried about with the boat is with the new Yamaha 70 4 stroke and 33 gallons of fuel he might try and run to Pringle from Tiki .
> 
> Gater


Dont worry, he will only do it once, and he will call from palacious at 10pm to pick him on the way back in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rugger

welder said:


> Some of you might want to follow this build for April Vokey by Wooldridge boats, she is a world class Fly Fisher.
> http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5093&p=43053#p43053


offtopic but I would marry that girl in a heartbeat.


----------



## gater

*April*



rugger said:


> offtopic but I would marry that girl in a heartbeat.


I showed my wife her fly tying video and I said to her look, you might get the kids to school, clean and cook but can you tie a fly like April.

There was the ole evil eye and the discussion ended shortly there after, LOL......









Gater


----------



## welder

gater said:


> I showed my wife her fly tying video and I said to her look, you might get the kids to school, clean and cook but can you tie a fly like April.
> 
> There was the ole evil eye and the discussion ended shortly there after, LOL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gater


That's funny right there, I don't care who ya R


----------



## welder

gater said:


> The console is 90% complete and they should be starting the boat later part of next week. While I'm waiting I have been gathering all the components to make it go.
> 
> The boat will be powered by a new 2013 Yamaha 70 4 stroke.
> With this new technology Yamaha says the motor is 80lbs lighter than its competition and has the best power to weight ratio in it's class. It is also the first mid-range Yamaha that is command link compatible. Can't wait to see how it performs on this hull.
> 
> Gater


Going to be a NICE rig. :brew:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

fowlwaters said:


> Its funny how people think a certain Tx boat is the best made and the boat hull is not even made in Tx. if you start to look at boats from Alaska or the northwest we are still in the stone ages. Scandys are a very nice boat.


Scandy looks like a nice boat. Keep some pictures coming. I fished out of a Willie boat when we went to Alaska and was very impressed.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Terry Oldham had his scooter built by the original scandy, this hull is 25 years old and still solid, not from a lack of use. Mine runs shallow, his runs shallower...


----------



## gater

*Boat*

Well since the last time I posted all that has been accomplished is that I purchased the Power Pole. However today I received good news that the hull, after a long delay has finally been started. So hopefully in a couple of weeks I will be on my way to Florida to pick her up. Once I figure out how to get pictures off of facebook to here I'll post construction pics has I get them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gater said:


> Well since the last time I posted all that has been accomplished is that I purchased the Power Pole. However today I received good news that the hull, after a long delay has finally been started. So hopefully in a couple of weeks I will be on my way to Florida to pick her up. Once I figure out how to get pictures off of facebook to here I'll post construction pics has I get them.


Can't wait to see this! If you run into April drag her back for me...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## txteltech

gater said:


> The console is 90% complete and they should be starting the boat later part of next week. While I'm waiting I have been gathering all the components to make it go.
> 
> The boat will be powered by a new 2013 Yamaha 70 4 stroke.
> With this new technology Yamaha says the motor is 80lbs lighter than its competition and has the best power to weight ratio in it's class. It is also the first mid-range Yamaha that is command link compatible. Can't wait to see how it performs on this hull.
> 
> Gater


Looks like a nice mess of New stuff going on the boat. Really like the new outboard it's going to a great boat when your finished rigging her out.


----------



## gater

*April*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can't wait to see this! If you run into April drag her back for me...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 At the rate it is going it might be April, I start 2 months of 7/12's on the 13th. At least I will be working nights so I might get a few things done!


----------



## Pat Harkins

Don't forget the Bob's low water pickup. Looks like it's gonna be a nice rig!


----------



## gater

*Construction pictures*

Construction is well underway hopefully we will have a hull in about a week or two.


----------



## RedXCross

She can ride in My Majek any day, as a matter of fact, I offered her a Marsh trip (fly fishing) in SE. Texas. Just saying!
Gater, Looking good, I hope that young man knows how fortunate he is to have a Dad like you, it brings back fond memories for me! I miss my Dad daily. Great job, and as Pat said that boat is a life timer and an awesome rig. I can't wait, I may venture that way in the future for my second rig! What size is it again. Specs.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is an awesome jet boat build and she is gorgeous!
> 
> Gater,
> 
> On another note, I hope your young man knows how fortunate he is to have a dad like you, It reminds me of something when I was young. As Pat pointed out, that is one fine made and awesome lifetime boat! What size again was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater

*Specs*



RedXCross said:


> She can ride in My Majek any day, as a matter of fact, I offered her a Marsh trip (fly fishing) in SE. Texas. Just saying!
> Gater, Looking good, I hope that young man knows how fortunate he is to have a Dad like you, it brings back fond memories for me! I miss my Dad daily. Great job, and as Pat said that boat is a life timer and an awesome rig. I can't wait, I may venture that way in the future for my second rig! What size is it again. Specs.


It is 15'-10" with 60" bottom and 75" beam. The fuel tank is built into the console and holds about 30 gallons so with the new 70 Yamaha 4 stroke we should have pretty good range. I am having the console built here locally and it's just about done.


----------



## devil1824

Looking good.


----------



## gater

*A couple more pics*

Flipped the boat yesterday, starting on the tunnel and lifting pads.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Im jealous now...that is going to be a sweet rig!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## [email protected]

You're a cool dad Gater. You're son is lucky and will have a blast with that thing for sure.


----------



## ctcrop

That boat is gonna be nice! One lucky teenager right there!


----------



## kenny

Very nice Gater, he's a lucky young man. There's a Texas aluminum cat builder that has had a hull patent for 20 years, Flatscat. They build an amazing skiff IMO. Here's four ready to go.


----------



## gater

*Flats Cat*



kenny said:


> Very nice Gater, he's a lucky young man. There's a Texas aluminum cat builder that has had a hull patent for 20 years, Flatscat. They build an amazing skiff IMO. Here's four ready to go.


A friend one canal over has one of those, pretty cool boats. I never realized they even made them.


----------



## gater

*New pics*

Tunnel just about done and strakes or whatever they call them are in place. Working on the sponsons and then lifting pads. Should be flipping the boat later this week to start the inside work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That is sweet! I can't wait to see the finished product.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## On The Hook

That tunnel is a work of art. Looks like it will be a great little skiff.


----------



## B2

**** that is going to be badarse


----------



## Bob Haley

That looks like pure craftsmanship and a work horse design.

Does it get painted completely or any special corrosion protection?


----------



## gater

*Hull*



Bob Haley said:


> That looks like pure craftsmanship and a work horse design.
> 
> Does it get painted completely or any special corrosion protection?


Bob most of their boats they leave bare aluminum but I going to paint this one. 
It's going to be a dark grey and painted with awlgrip. Going use Toff Coat on the deck and if for some reason it doesn't hold up might redo with safe floor down the road.


----------



## fowlwaters

If you look at custom made aluminum boats most do not get painted.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fowlwaters said:


> If you look at custom made aluminum boats most do not get painted.


Freshwater boats or what? There are about a million aluminum boats on the water that are painted, I don't see any reason not to paint it, GatorGlide it and throw an anode on it for good measure.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gater

*More pictures from yesterday*

Yesterday they finished the tunnel, lifting pads, and trip chimes. Flipping the boat to start working on the inside.


----------



## RedXCross

Man Gater,

That is really going to be nice. keep us posted on continued progress


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That is a good looking design, just one guy fabbing that?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fowlwaters

Freshwater boats or what? There are about a million aluminum boats on the water that are painted, I don't see any reason not to paint it, GatorGlide it and throw an anode on it for good measure. 

Both fresh and salt. Look at the boats they build in Alaska and in the Pacific NorthWest some of the finest boats on the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fowlwaters said:


> Freshwater boats or what? There are about a million aluminum boats on the water that are painted, I don't see any reason not to paint it, GatorGlide it and throw an anode on it for good measure.
> 
> Both fresh and salt. Look at the boats they build in Alaska and in the Pacific NorthWest some of the finest boats on the water.


I have seen the Woolridge boats and some others unfinished. Different grade of aluminum maybe? Is imagine that would be high maintenance, i have 5052 aluminum sheets on a rack at my house and after six months they look like ****. Little spots all over that don't come off.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*Alumacraft*

Just wondering what kind of price tag are on those boats. I would think anything custom like that would be a pretty Penney. I'm wondering why you didn't consider alumacraft if you wanted to go with a aluminum boat. Prolly half the cost an will run skinny with the best of them. You can rig them up just like any other flats boats. This is my 1999 18' tunnel-v


----------



## Deadbug

Can you explain the lifting pad, and trip chines? Looks like you could run this boat across concrete.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

I think they wanted a hull twice as thick as your alumacraft, probably last 3 times as long in salt water, IMO, run smoother and quieter
Sure is a cool boat Mr. Gater!


----------



## devil1824

Alumacraft is a good boat, but IMO it's just not going to last near as long as a custom boat. Your'e going to end up with cracks in the transom and welds busting loose over time. Just what I've seen first hand. I've looked at a lot of aluminum boats.


----------



## WillieP

That's going to be one fine boat. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Bob Haley

Hurry up and flip it so we can see the deck layout.

Looks like military grade.

So do you use anodes to reduce any corrosion?


----------



## gater

Bobby Hill said:


> Just wondering what kind of price tag are on those boats. I would think anything custom like that would be a pretty Penney. I'm wondering why you didn't consider alumacraft if you wanted to go with a aluminum boat. Prolly half the cost an will run skinny with the best of them. You can rig them up just like any other flats boats. This is my 1999 18' tunnel-v


Bobby nothing wrong with Alumacraft, Alweld, Alumaweld ect....all good boats.
Building a custom boat like this does cost more but they are better built, built to your specs and the performance is much better. We wanted a low platform with a raised flush deck and was able to get all that in this boat. I have owned my share of aluminum boats and none will come close to this in shallow water performance. The commercial versions of the boats mentioned above use .100 or .125 aluminum which about 1/8" thick. This boat uses that on the top deck and 3/16" on the hull.


----------



## gater

*Pads*



Deadbug said:


> Can you explain the lifting pad, and trip chines? Looks like you could run this boat across concrete.


The builder explain to me that they started putting those lifting pads on about 10 to 12 years ago and that when running it actually give lift to the boat to the point it's almost riding on those pads. The trip chines are designed to deflect spray out and away from the boat.


----------



## fowlwaters

Gator good looking boat and a great choice. Its sad to say but looking at custom aluminum boats Texas is left in the stone age.


----------



## Reynolds4

That is going to be one sweet aluminum skiff. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Deadbug

Thanks Gator. Looks very interesting. Do they also offer a vent in the tunnel?


----------



## redfish203

Looking really good Gator! I may need a demo...


----------



## gater

*Demo*



redfish203 said:


> Looking really good Gator! I may need a demo...


Heck, I'm just hoping I get a ride in it! LOL


----------



## redfish203

gater said:


> Heck, I'm just hoping I get a ride in it! LOL


Make the boy take you fishin!! Even if he measures the fuel and makes you leave some tackle to save weight...


----------



## gater

*Console pics*

Here are a couple of pictures of the console. It's 3/16 aluminum with a built in 30 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## gater

*Picture*

Here is the second pic!


----------



## Hot Diggy

nice


----------



## WillieP

Sweet !!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Even the console is badass. Love it


----------



## TXGold

That's some good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Haley

Gator,
Any updates bolting all the goodies together and showing the deck layout?

If thats the gas fill port on top, put a small ridge around it so overspill will go towards the side and down a tube and not down the face of the console by any electrical controls. IMO.

Your kids gonna have a blast with that and a fun project.


----------



## gater

*Latest boat pictures*

Here are the latest pictures of the boat. All the deck frames is complete along with the front storage hatch. Next step is the rigging tube, foam, and then the deck goes on, after that it's just about done. Once the deck is on he is going to cut two holes in the deck for inspection plates and then, since the builder is a Power Pole dealer he is going to build the bracket for the PP.


----------



## gater

*Pic2*

Have to send 1 at a time!


----------



## gater

*Boat*

Pic 2, first was a duplicate......


----------



## gater

*Picture 3*

Number three of four


----------



## gater

*Picture 4*

Ok last one......


----------



## DCAVA

That's gonna be a mean fishin' machine right there!!


----------



## RedXCross

Looking very nice, what a well made boat!!


----------



## gater

*Boat*



Bob Haley said:


> Gator,
> Any updates bolting all the goodies together and showing the deck layout?
> 
> If thats the gas fill port on top, put a small ridge around it so overspill will go towards the side and down a tube and not down the face of the console by any electrical controls. IMO.
> 
> Your kids gonna have a blast with that and a fun project.


Bob you must have known they were going to post pictures today. LOL

Thanks for the comment on the filler and yes we thought about that. Not on purpose but the filler spout is double wall with a stainless vented cap. It wasn't planned like that but in order for the cap to work that's the way they built it.

With a 30+ gallon tank our plans are to run it no more than 2/3 full and the top of the console will have a rubberized mat that the gasoline shouldn't hurt, thanks for noticing that.


----------



## aguaflaca

saw the latest pics on Facebook earlier and was waiting for you to post them. 
that is gonna be a sweet boat and looks strong as a brick poophouse. 
those deck supports look like 3" channel and there are a lot of them.


----------



## gater

*Today's photos*

Installed the rigging tubes today, foam scheduled for Monday and boat should be complete mid next week.


----------



## gater

*Pic2*

A few more to come one at a time.


----------



## gater

*Pic 3*

One more time....


----------



## On The Hook

I'm officially jealous!. That's going to be a very nice skiff.


----------



## devil1824

Very well built!!!! She's got sexy lines too.


----------



## Lucky

One bad MOFO! Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Bocephus

I hope they have a few holes drilled in the bottom of the PVC for the wiring tubes...to let the water drain that WILL get into the tubes :wink:


----------



## Lawdawg972

nice rig


----------



## Lucky

I would think the PVC in the bow would be more towards the front for the bow light wiring, but that's just me. And what about a PVC towards one side on the bow for a TM? I would run the wiring for the bow lights to the sides on the front with LED strips, unless you are going to put them on the console. I have them on my Jon and I love them. I also have an awesome indestructible stern light. maxitoutleds.com. I am not affiliated with them at all, just a happy customer. I would go only with LEDs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Lucky said:


> I would think the PVC in the bow would be more towards the front for the bow light wiring, but that's just me. And what about a PVC towards one side on the bow for a TM? I would run the wiring for the bow lights to the sides on the front with LED strips, unless you are going to put them on the console. I have them on my Jon and I love them. I also have an awesome indestructible stern light. maxitoutleds.com. I am not affiliated with them at all, just a happy customer. I would go only with LEDs.


Im pretty certain these guys know what they are doing and options have been discussed. 
Looks great gator!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gater

*PVC*



Lucky said:


> I would think the PVC in the bow would be more towards the front for the bow light wiring, but that's just me. And what about a PVC towards one side on the bow for a TM? I would run the wiring for the bow lights to the sides on the front with LED strips, unless you are going to put them on the console. I have them on my Jon and I love them. I also have an awesome indestructible stern light. maxitoutleds.com. I am not affiliated with them at all, just a happy customer. I would go only with LEDs.


You caught that too. Yes the pvc was to far back and has since been moved. The pvc is for the trolling motor plug and yes the running lights are going on the console. Thanks for the info, I plan on using the led's and will checkout that website. Gater


----------



## gater

*Deck on*

Here are the latest pictures with the deck on. They have to weld it out and put the hatch door on. Also got the console home yesterday, headed to Florida next week to pick her up!


----------



## gater

*Pic2*

Deck on!


----------



## gater

*Console*

Brought the console home yesterday....


----------



## gater

*Deck*

One more of the deck......


----------



## Slimshady

Awesome!

Is the deck riveted or spot welded. I see the outer edge welds but curious how they fasten remaining sheet.


----------



## gater

*Deck*



Slimshady said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is the deck riveted or spot welded. I see the outer edge welds but curious how they fasten remaining sheet.


The deck is spot welded, they pre drill holes above the stringers and back weld. All the dots in a row on the deck is where it is spot welded. Gater


----------



## railbird

This looks very cool. Well done gator!


----------



## leadhead10

Man that's going to be an awesome west bay rig! I bet your son is going to have fight to use it when you aren't!


----------



## RedXCross

That does it, when it gets here I want to see it!!


----------



## redfish203

Gater, my East Cape is in the shop so I have been fishing on our buddies Scandy for the last 2 days, I think identical to your hull? I am more impressed with that boat every time I fish it. It also amazes me how affordable they are compared with others in the same quality class...cant wait to see it up close!


----------



## gater

*Scandy*



redfish203 said:


> Gater, my East Cape is in the shop so I have been fishing on our buddies Scandy for the last 2 days, I think identical to your hull? I am more impressed with that boat every time I fish it. It also amazes me how affordable they are compared with others in the same quality class...cant wait to see it up close!


You won't have to wait long, leaving early Wednesday morning to go pick her up be back on Tiki Thursday evening, After that the fun begins.

Man love to have an East Cape, those are some bad arse boats, but your right money wise if I can get close to the same performance I'm coming out ahead. The Scandy is know where close to being as pretty as the EC but when it's all done I don't think it will be a bad looking boat for being aluminum.

Being aluminum I don't think the upkeep will be as bad opposed to fiberglass, more teenager proof. You know I will never see the boat in the summer time but come fall and next winter when he is in school look out, I'm keeping one set of keys for myself! LOL


----------



## redfish203

You are right about aluminum, I had 2 Boatrights and absolutely abused them...love the aluminum! I will be headed out Thursday on a cruise, will come check it out after I get back if you are around.


----------



## gater

*Headed home*

Headed home from Florida with the new rig, will post some better pics tomorrow.

Gater


----------



## sharkchum

That thing is sweet, and built like a tank, can't wait to see it all put together. P.S. if you need another son, I'm up for adoption. Lol


----------



## devil1824

Very nice!


----------



## aguaflaca

beautiful. now get her home and start rigging.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice looking rig. If your son is irresponsible with it I will gladly take it to teach him a lesson...haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pmgoffjr

Nice sled. 
Now go out and bash the heck out of some oyster reefs, you'll never want a plastic hull again.


----------



## gater

*Boats home*

Got in late Thursday night and back to work Friday night but finally got around to taking a few more pics at the house. Yesterday I took the boat to Toff Coat, Safe Floor, and met with the welders about rails, ice chest brackets ect....

Today or tomorrow I will start drilling holes in the console for the steering, gauges, switches, ect... Goal is to get the boat to the painter first of the week.

Gater


----------



## Melon

Looking good.


----------



## indaskinny

Holly ****!!! That is one FINE skiff!! Cant wait to see completed.


----------



## Im Headed South

The whole thing is awesome but the tunnel is a work of art


----------



## gater

*Tunnel*



Im Headed South said:


> The whole thing is awesome but the tunnel is a work of art


Yeah, the tunnel is something special, when I had the boat at Safe Floor on Friday Ed walked out and took one look an said that's a Scandy. He told me that tunnel is the best ever built.

The tunnel is not vented and that was asked about earlier in this thread. I spoke to the builder and he told me that his dad, a retired Navy Marine Engineer designed and patented the tunnel and that it not need to be vented.

When designing the tunnel his dad understood that tunnels needed to be vented and that they did vent the original but found his design was something unique as the non vented tunnel performed the same as the vented one. He applied and obtained a patent on his tunnel. Told me his dad was pretty sharp and had several patents on different things that Navy still uses today.

Gater


----------



## RedXCross

I totally agree, the tunnel is very unique. keep us posted on pics. Very nice trailer by the way from what I can see! The workmanship on the top is also impressive.


----------



## gater

*Console*

Got the hole's cut out for the gauges, switches ect....


----------



## Reynolds4

Outstanding work to date!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking good.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Better than good it's great. 

Now once you put it together and run her a few times and get bored with it ND are ready to build another call me. I'll buy it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I am officially jealous.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gater

*Update*

Brought the boat up to Glenn at CMC in Spring so he can do some of his magic. Glenn will be doing the rails, ice chest rack, console grab bar, rod holders, and a few other minor things such as the tabs for mounting the console and Yeti brackets. Once Glenn is done it will go around the corner and get the Toff Liner on all the new aluminum.

From CMC it will be dropped off at Gulf Coast Marine for its paint job. And from there it's going to Safe Floor to have the deck done.

So as you can see the boat will be out of my hands for the next few weeks. Once I get it back I will start all the rigging at the house.

Gater


----------



## yellowskeeter

Looks great!


----------



## Boaz

*Hey Slam*

Slam
will you bring a rod back with you from glenn for me? I will pick up from you. Thx. BB


----------



## txteltech

I was at CMC tonight and saw your boat, all I can say is WOW that is some fine craftsmanship!!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished boat... nice build

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gater

*Boat*

Should have the boat back from Custom Marine Concepts and Toff coat mid next week. I post up some pics of Glenn's work when I get it home. I have a few minor things I need to do while it's at the house for a few days and then it's off to do the flooring. Once the flooring is done and it's back home the rigging will begin and it should all come together pretty quick. For the time being we have decided not to paint the hull for a couple of reason's, one being the color we were going to paint the hull is real close to the color of the bare aluminum after it turns, and two is the cost. I would rather put that money back into the boat, ie push pole, another Yeti and removable poling platform ect....

Speaking of flooring, after changing our minds many times, talking friends, other boat owners and many sleepless nights thinking about it I have decided to leave that decision up to my son. With that said, he has made the decision to go with Safe Floor. They all have their pros and cons but he thinks he will be more happy with the Safe Floor so we are going to go that route. Many thanks to those of you that contributed to my sleepless nights....lol, no I really appreciate everyone's input

Stay tuned, I'll try and get some pics of the aluminum work posted up sometime mid next week.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

All I can say is WOW. That looks awesome.


----------



## Deadbug

Gater
What all exactly did you put the Toff Coat on?


----------



## gater

*Toff coat*



Deadbug said:


> Gater
> What all exactly did you put the Toff Coat on?


All the rails, the top boat rail and the new rails that Glenn built, console rail, rod racks, and cooler rack will all be coated. Possibly a couple of inches on the bottom of the console and the inside of the console.


----------



## gater

*Updated pics*

I brought the boat home this morning from CMC. Another fine job by Glenn and his crew at Custom Marine Concepts. Completed front and back rails, console rail, cooler rack, rod holders and a few misc items.

Leaves this afternoon for Toff Coat to get all that pretty work sprayed black.


----------



## daniel7930

nice looking boat. your son is lucky and sure is going to have lots of fun


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That thing is sexy! I thought my aluminum skiff was going to be sweet...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aguaflaca

The big boats are nice if that's what you like, and some of them are really good looking. But I've always had smaller boats and always will.

That is BY FAR the best looking little boat I've seen in a long time. Can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## lwgbully

Wow.... Just wow!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Sweet rig!!


----------



## Bob Haley

That is custom!
Keep us updated please and enjoy this project with yr son.


----------



## gater

*Updated pics*

The aluminum coating is done and the boat is back at the house for a day or so. Few minor things to do and then its of to safe-floor.


----------



## gater

*Pics*

Hera are a few more pictures!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Love it

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## rugger

Awesome, very jealous! that seat is gonna get HOT!


----------



## Bob Haley

*Need tools?*

Come on...start bolting this thing together with all the toys.

Do you need some wrenches?

Id be fired and out of vacation time trying to get her in the water.

Yr milk-en it, haha. Its gonna be in a new category of a Texas Skiff.


----------



## gater

Bob Haley said:


> Come on...start bolting this thing together with all the toys.
> 
> Do you need some wrenches?
> 
> Id be fired and out of vacation time trying to get her in the water.
> 
> Yr milk-en it, haha. Its gonna be in a new category of a Texas Skiff.


I with you Bob, won't be long as it's headed to Safe-Floor tomorrow so looking at mid next week I should have it back for good, then the wrenches will start to fly. 
Not a big deal but there is kinda of an order everything has to happen and if you miss something you can't go back it is what it is.


----------



## gater

*Progress*

Ok Mr. Bob Hayley, I told my wife the grass was going to have to wait because Bob wanted some progress on the boat. Bob you will be happy to know I have installed the perko switch and the buss bar just for you, lol...enjoy!

Also did a dry run to make sure everything fits one last time before rigging next week.


----------



## Bob Haley

*Progress*

Looks like you have a lot of deck space around the console. But wont all that concrete increase your draft?

PS: The kid getting the new boat is supposed to take care of the grass.


----------



## gater

*True*



Bob Haley said:


> Looks like you have a lot of deck space around the console. But wont all that concrete increase your draft?
> 
> PS: The kid getting the new boat is supposed to take care of the grass.


That's true Bob, but I prefer not to have crop circles in my lawn, lol


----------



## Bob Haley

*Progress*

If your worried about crop circles in your yard, what about oyster rash on the bottom of that skiff?

Iv got boys also and yard work was not their specialty. But they can catch fish a shoot birds but sure would like to get them off my payroll.

We are all looking forward to the progress and your welcome out to the Island any time.


----------



## SeaY'all

I havnt looked at the thread for a few days. Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## Lucky

Very, very nice. I am ready to see it in the water, just as everyone else is.


----------



## Ditto

Hope my sons don't see this thread. The rig is nice.


----------



## trainwreck203

*Stupid question*

Gator,

What is the black rubber looking mat on top of the console?


----------



## Slimshady

Incredible! 

The aluminum pads welded to the deck is a great idea for the racks and lean post. Are you using SS machine screws or tapping the pads for bolts? Everything I've seen welds its self together after a few years with electrolysis. Curious for a future project I have.


----------



## gater

*Mat*



trainwreck203 said:


> Gator,
> 
> What is the black rubber looking mat on top of the console?


Its a black diamond plate rubber mat, actually comes in several different patterns. It's pretty thin and can be easily cut with a utility knife, it has a 3M peel and stick backing. I ordered it online and it's one of the materials Eric uses on the consoles of the SCBs. FYI, Eric not only builds a bad arse boat, he is a master when it comes to finding cool boat stuff and has always been very helpful with answeres to a random question now and then.....


----------



## gater

*Pads*



Slimshady said:


> Incredible!
> 
> The aluminum pads welded to the deck is a great idea for the racks and lean post. Are you using SS machine screws or tapping the pads for bolts? Everything I've seen welds its self together after a few years with electrolysis. Curious for a future project I have.


Thanks Slim, everything is tapped and bolted using loctite. The only thing that will be screwed is the strap for the starting battery under the console because the safe floor will be down and I can't see what I'm doing. For this I will be using stainless self drilling screws. These screws and all the other stainless bolts on the boat are coated with Tef-Gel to help prevent the blistering you get with the different metals. First time I ever used the product but people I talk to says it will help.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gater said:


> Thanks Slim, everything is tapped and bolted using loctite. The only thing that will be screwed is the strap for the starting battery under the console because the safe floor will be down and I can't see what I'm doing. For this I will be using stainless self drilling screws. These screws and all the other stainless bolts on the boat are coated with Tef-Gel to help prevent the blistering you get with the different metals. First time I ever used the product but people I talk to says it will help.


Im going with Tef Gel too, supposedly an amazing product for eliminating dissimilar metal corrosion.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gater

*Boat is home*

The boat if finally home, hopefully for good. Ed, Brandon, and the crew at Safe-Floor did an excellent job with a super fast turnaround. Now the fun begins as I plan on starting the rigging Friday.


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That is a beautiful rig.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reynolds4

Just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## gater

*New pics tomorrow*

Been running crazy, but I got the motor and power pole mounted a couple of days ago. Currently working on the trolling motor stuff, battery trays, charger, ect..... Will post some new pics in the morning. Gater


----------



## redfish203

*When*

ETA on splash day?


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking sweet!!


----------



## gater

*Updated pictures*

Mounted the Atlas jack plate, motor, and power pole Wednesday afternoon. Hooked up the trolling motor system yesterday. Today I will working on the fuel system and running some wire from the motor to the front, wiring harness, lights, bilge, ect...........


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice! Saw this at Glens and it is sweet!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice and getting nicer

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## kevin11mic

nice rig. I would think that boat could handle more HP. Like a 115.


----------



## WildCard07

Nice


----------



## TxToeZ

Gator - Is it legal to store a fire ext in a compartment ?? I've always been under the impression they must be in the open. Might wanna call them.
Toez

Here is what TP & W says,

Sec. 31.067. FIRE EXTINGUISHERS. (a) A motorboat must have the number, size, and type of fire extinguishers prescribed by the commandant of the Coast Guard.
(b) The fire extinguishers must be capable of promptly and effectively extinguishing burning gasoline. They must be kept in condition for immediate and effective use at all times and must be placed so as to be readily accessible.


----------



## POMPANO

Store my extinguisher inside my lean post and on in a front hatch. Been pulled over by coasties and wardens several times in the past few years and they never say anything about where I store it. Prob a discretionary call as to how accessible it is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

kevin11mic said:


> nice rig. I would think that boat could handle more HP. Like a 115.


Like he stated, it is for his son, maybe he does not want it to be too fast. Maybe he got a 90 since its a little lighter, I am sure he researched engine size, have you seen the money he put into it? 
Looking great.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishin shallow

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Like he stated, it is for his son, maybe he does not want it to be too fast. Maybe he got a 70 since its a little lighter, I am sure he researched engine size, have you seen the money he put into it?
> Looking great.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


FIFY


----------



## gater

*Extinguisher*



TxToeZ said:


> Gator - Is it legal to store a fire ext in a compartment ?? I've always been under the impression they must be in the open. Might wanna call them.
> Toez
> 
> Here is what TP & W says,
> 
> Sec. 31.067. FIRE EXTINGUISHERS. (a) A motorboat must have the number, size, and type of fire extinguishers prescribed by the commandant of the Coast Guard.
> (b) The fire extinguishers must be capable of promptly and effectively extinguishing burning gasoline. They must be kept in condition for immediate and effective use at all times and must be placed so as to be readily accessible.


Thanks for the heads up, yes I am aware of the rules and this is one of two extinguishers on the boat and both will be stored out of sight. As mentioned above I have been stopped and asked for mind plenty of times and was never questioned about where it's stored. I think they are more concerned that you have one and they are fully charged.

On a footnote, these things are not really worth a hoot on a gasoline fire. My neighbors outboard caught on fire last year and we used 5 or 6 extinguishers and never put the fire out. I ended up putting it out with my outboard.

Thanks, for pointing that out!

Gater


----------



## gater

*Motor*



kevin11mic said:


> nice rig. I would think that boat could handle more HP. Like a 115.


The builder I think recommends a 60 hp motor for this boat, my neighbor has a 90 hp 2 stroke on his which is the ideal size. The weight between the 90 two stroke and 70 four stroke is almost identical. This boat is only 15'-8" long and the empty hull is around 700 lbs so a 115 would be too much horsepower and too much weight.

Gater


----------



## Bocephus

gater said:


> The builder I think recommends a 60 hp motor for this boat, my neighbor has a 90 hp 2 stroke on his which is the ideal size. The weight between the 90 two stroke and 70 four stroke is almost identical. This boat is only 15'-8" long and the empty hull is around 700 lbs so a 115 would be too much horsepower and too much weight.
> 
> Gater


I was thinking the same thing as Kevin, but then remembered this boat is for your teenage Son. I'd rather have too little power than too much for him also if I were you.

Outstanding build so far, can't wait to see it finished. Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## kevin11mic

I'm sure it will have plenty of power...enough for your son. I'm running a 70 2stroke on a 14ft tunnel but it's no where near the quality of this rig... I used to have a 25 and then a 40 and now the 70 and I will never go back...there's no load it won't carry. if the boat will float it will plane...also one thing I learned is when it comes to shallow water holeshot I would take horespower over light weight any day...my boat will get up twice as shallow with the 70 than it did with the 25 and the 40...all that said this is one sweet boat and I'm sure the 70 wil do it justice


----------



## gater

*Picture*

Finally completed running all the wiring from the motor to the console. Everything at the motor is hooked up. Completed the hook on gulp the bilge pumps. Console is getting wrapped and should be ready in a couple of days so while waiting Ill getting the trolling motor mounted and start working on the hydraulic steering.


----------



## texasislandboy

This is a very cool build. I like how you powered it seems like a great rig.`


----------



## rattler

That is one sweet build. Can't wait to see the finished product with an on the water pic.

>E


----------



## txteltech

I saw this boat and the work done at custom marine concepts awesome boat!!!!! Can't wait to see final product!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackerbox

I bet that thing is gonna fly and be fun as all get out to drive!!!


----------



## shoalnuff

gater said:


> The builder I think recommends a 60 hp motor for this boat, my neighbor has a 90 hp 2 stroke on his which is the ideal size. The weight between the 90 two stroke and 70 four stroke is almost identical. This boat is only 15'-8" long and the empty hull is around 700 lbs so a 115 would be too much horsepower and too much weight.
> 
> Gater


 :rotfl: I have watched in the shadows on this entire build and like evryone else, anxiously awaiting the next pic showing the progress. You guys have done an awsome job so far. AS for needing a bigger motor???? Your son will almoast need a pilots license to run it now!! :rotfl:


----------



## gater

*Thanks*



shoalnuff said:


> :rotfl: I have watched in the shadows on this entire build and like evryone else, anxiously awaiting the next pic showing the progress. You guys have done an awsome job so far. AS for needing a bigger motor???? Your son will almoast need a pilots license to run it now!! :rotfl:


 Thanks Shoalnuf, the next couple of days are going to slow progress as I have a couple of little jobs I need to take care of and we have a Redfish tournament Saturday. I want to try and mount the trolloing motor and steering ram if time allows. The console wrap was printed today and will be installed Friday. I should have the console back Friday and start putting all the components in place Sunday.


----------



## gater

*New pics*

Got the console back today and set the trolling motor. Pics from my iPad so quality is not real good and have to send one at a time. Have a Red tourney tomorrow I get back on the boat Sunday.


----------



## gater

*Pics*

Pic 2 of 4


----------



## gater

*Pic*

Pic 3 of 4


----------



## gater

*Pic*

Pic 4 of 4


----------



## fishshallow

gater - this one of the coolest build on here. Very tasteful and well thought out.


----------



## whalerguy28

dang Mr Steve that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Looking great

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Tarponator

Awesome build from one team sws to another!


----------



## Pat Harkins

Cool sled and great graphics!


----------



## Reynolds4

That console looks awesome with the graphics!


----------



## gater

*Progress*

Don't look like much but had a productive day. Mounted tach and water press gauge, 12 volt plug, USB plug, switch panel, and the binnacle controls which is hooked up and ready to go. Also bolted the console to the boat including the rod holders. Run some wiring pig tails and started on the hydraulic steering. Of course I need a SeaStar adapter to make it work. Won't be long, the end is in sight.


----------



## gater

*Pic 2 of 3*

The console dash.......


----------



## gater

*Pic 3 of 3*

Last one.......


----------



## Quackerbox

Too freakin cool!


----------



## 999

Looks good, I like the build!

What is the gauge that is right above the rod holders?


----------



## txteltech

Bad arse wrap on the console this boat is top notch!!!!!!! Great project Gater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater

*Gauge*



999 said:


> Looks good, I like the build!
> 
> What is the gauge that is right above the rod holders?


That's the fuel gauge, the 30 gallon tank is built into the console.


----------



## Bird

Went by to have a look at it yesterday and the pics don't do it justice. Very seriously cool.


----------



## gater

*Cool*



Bird said:


> Went by to have a look at it yesterday and the pics don't do it justice. Very seriously cool.


And fuses, don't forget the fuses....lol

Thanks for the help last night!


----------



## gater

*The console*

The console is just about complete. Installed gas filler cap and GPS. All wiring is complete except for the jack plate and once that is done and the steering hooked up we will be real close to putting some gas in this thing.


----------



## Blast-n-cast

This is really nice! Do you want another kid? I can be available:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

This thing is bad to the bone and it keeps getting better. I hope your son knows how lucky he is to be given this bad *** boat. If it were me, I'd probably have trouble actually giving it to my son when it was finished. Although since he lives with you for the next couple of years you'll be able to use it whenever you want pretty much. Still though your son is a lucky SOB and him and his friends are going to have a blast and he will be the envy of a lot of kids he goes to school with.


----------



## rattler

[email protected] said:


> This thing is bad to the bone and it keeps getting better. I hope your son knows how lucky he is to be given this bad *** boat. If it were me, I'd probably have trouble actually giving it to my son when it was finished. Although since he lives with you for the next couple of years you'll be able to use it whenever you want pretty much. Still though your son is a lucky SOB and him and his friends are going to have a blast and he will be the envy of a lot of kids he goes to school with.


This time of year I'd be pulling that rig with me to school and headed out for some evening fishing as soon as the last bell rang.

>E


----------



## Bird

[email protected] said:


> This thing is bad to the bone and it keeps getting better. I hope your son knows how lucky he is to be given this bad *** boat. If it were me, I'd probably have trouble actually giving it to my son when it was finished. Although since he lives with you for the next couple of years you'll be able to use it whenever you want pretty much. Still though your son is a lucky SOB and him and his friends are going to have a blast and he will be the envy of a lot of kids he goes to school with.


Having watched him grow up, I promise he's a better fisherman than you too :wink:


----------



## lwgbully

Bird said:


> Having watched him grow up, I promise he's a better fisherman than you too :wink:


I am insulted (despite it not being directed at me)! I hear by challenge the young man to a fish off from the deck of said skiff! If I win, I get to drive said skiff back to the dock.. If I lose, I shall purchase the young gent a trapper keeper organizer in the color of his choosing... Plus I'll pay for gas.


----------



## Pat Harkins

[email protected] said:


> This thing is bad to the bone and it keeps getting better. I hope your son knows how lucky he is to be given this bad *** boat. If it were me, I'd probably have trouble actually giving it to my son when it was finished. Although since he lives with you for the next couple of years you'll be able to use it whenever you want pretty much. Still though your son is a lucky SOB and him and his friends are going to have a blast and he will be the envy of a lot of kids he goes to school with.


Exactly!


----------



## trout hound

all rite Kadlecek you've held everyone on pins a needles long enough put the thing in the water!!!!!!!


----------



## squirrellman

I hope its not inappropriate to say that I want to make babies with this skiff!!!


----------



## Bob Haley

*This thread takes a turn*



squirrellman said:


> I hope its not inappropriate to say that I want to make babies with this skiff!!!


Wow, lets keep the focus on getting this skiff in the water and seeing an action shot of the grin on the kids face.


----------



## Pat Harkins

squirrellman said:


> I hope its not inappropriate to say that I want to make babies with this skiff!!!


Uh, yep, that's kinda weird.


----------



## gater

Well she is just about officially done! All I have left is to fill and bleed the hydraulic steering which I will do tomorrow. Actually put 20 gallons of gas in her this afternoon. Not going to float her until next weekend and me my neighbor who has the same boat will start the break in period. My son will be out of town so this might be my only chance to drive lol.

The reason for next week is the wrap still has to go on the sides and the graphic guys suggested to keep it out of the saltwater until then. Ran out daylight, stay tuned and I will post some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Pat Harkins

gater said:


> Well she is just about officially done! All I have left is to fill and bleed the hydraulic steering which I will do tomorrow. Actually put 20 gallons of gas in her this afternoon. Not going to float her until next weekend and me my neighbor who has the same boat will start the break in period. My son will be out of town so this might be my only chance to drive lol.
> 
> The reason for next week is the wrap still has to go on the sides and the graphic guys suggested to keep it out of the saltwater until then. Ran out daylight, stay tuned and I will post some more pictures tomorrow.


Teaser!


----------



## gater

*Teaser*



Pat Harkins said:


> Teaser![/QUOTE
> 
> Pat just so it don't keep you up tonight here's your teaser......


----------



## Bird

Remember, oil in the motor and fuses. Holler at me, I'm off this weekend.


----------



## Big Bay

Wow, why can't I get cool rigs like that. I'll trade you a hobie kayak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater

*Yep*



Bird said:


> Remember, oil in the motor and fuses. Holler at me, I'm off this weekend.


Thanks for the reminder, put the oil in this afternoon and gassed her up. Fuses, I will have plenty of fuses.....lol


----------



## jerrybbc

love it with the exception of the black seat cushion it will get too hot to sit on just read the entire thread


----------



## btreybig

jerrybbc said:


> love it with the exception of the black seat cushion it will get too hot to sit on just read the entire thread


Haters gonna hate.....:work::work::work:

Love the rig and the attention to detail. All around sound boat and should be a fishing machine. Truely envious of your son. Im sure you are in the running for Father Of The Year award! Cant wait to see some daytime/water pics and to hear about the performance.


----------



## Reynolds4

Perfection!


----------



## gater

*Boat*



btreybig said:


> Haters gonna hate.....:work::work::work:
> 
> Love the rig and the attention to detail. All around sound boat and should be a fishing machine. Truely envious of your son. Im sure you are in the running for Father Of The Year award! Cant wait to see some daytime/water pics and to hear about the performance.


Thanks, once we get the break in hours on it I will be sure and post up all the performance numbers.


----------



## shoalnuff

Fantastic job Gater!!! Glad to see it all complete.It turned out to be one sweet sled.Only thing left to do now is to get some slime on her!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Awesome!!! Want to see it wrap on the rest of he boat and some fish.


----------



## DIHLON

Just went through all 24 pages of this build and all I can say is "that thing is freakin sweet!"


----------



## txfishon

*Boat *****

This Thread is Boat **** at its finest .. I am sure you and your son will enjoy this "Ride" for a long time.

When you decide to sell it .. 
UHHMMMM ... PICK ME .. ME ME ME ... I want it !!

Freddy


----------



## DCAVA

Wow!! Mean fishing machine!!

Totally awesome rig!!


----------



## gunsmoke11

Missing tunes!


----------



## Pat Harkins

gater said:


> Pat Harkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser![/QUOTE
> 
> Pat just so it don't keep you up tonight here's your teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome! I want one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shugster2

Aw man, teasing us with that one pic. More pics plzzzzzzzzz! Sweet looking ride!


----------



## Deadbug

Sweet Boat! Show us some pics of your buds boat, that you said was next door, in the mean time!


----------



## gater

*A few pics*

Here are a few pics with better light!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Very nice build.


----------



## gater

*Pics*

And another.....


----------



## WildCard07

Very nice!


----------



## gater

*Pic*

And another...


----------



## RedXCross

Luckiest kid alive! Very nice


----------



## fishin shallow

Normally 3 ice chests are you used because one is designated specifically for beer. Are you sure its his or yours??? Came out great...congrats to your son


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Very nice.


----------



## whalerguy28

Man that's a cool little boat, and you did a hell of a job rigging it also, very clean!!!!


----------



## gater

*Ice chest*



fishin shallow said:


> Normally 3 ice chests are you used because one is designated specifically for beer. Are you sure its his or yours??? Came out great...congrats to your son


Of course there is a beer cooler for dad, lol

Tried to design the boat for different senarios, the way it is set up in the picture would be the most used. The Yeti seat of course will always stay there it also serves as dry storage and has 3 life jackets, fire extinguisher, first aid kit.

The cooler in front of the console is the fish box and will be changed out during tournaments for a cooler that is used for a live well.

The 45qt Yeti on the bow is the drink/beer box and will stay in most cases. When fly fishing everything on the front of the boat including the trolling motor can be removed. The boat will have a push pole and brackets. The push pole is in Rockport and I will get it next trip down there.


----------



## gater

*Tunes*



gunsmoke11 said:


> Missing tunes!


Tunes are coming, will have Wet Sounds newest toy, that's what the wires are hanging from the grab rail. So Wet Sounds tunes and a Wet Sounds Rav4 D-10 LED spot light on the grab rail.


----------



## On The Hook

This is a first class build, it's well thought out and it shows. Your wrap guy has a good eye and does quality artwork. The wrap is very tastefully done and fits the boat well. It takes a lot to blend all those elements into a design that works, and your guy nailed it. Please post some performance reports and a review of the motor when you get it splashed. Great job on a very nice skiff!


----------



## gater

*Numbers*



On The Hook said:


> This is a first class build, it's well thought out and it shows. Your wrap guy has a good eye and does quality artwork. The wrap is very tastefully done and fits the boat well. It takes a lot to blend all those elements into a design that works, and your guy nailed it. Please post some performance reports and a review of the motor when you get it splashed. Great job on a very nice skiff!


Thanks, and once we get the breakin hours on it which hopefully will be done next weekend I will be sure and post all the particulars on the boat with some performance numbers.


----------



## Gerald S

This boat is awesome.


----------



## kevin11mic

What kind of prop will you be running?


----------



## gater

*Prop*



kevin11mic said:


> What kind of prop will you be running?


Good question Kevin and I don't have a answer. The only thing I do know is that it will be a 4 blade, other than that I can't say. We have several that we are going to try out next weekend.


----------



## dlbpjb

The boat is a awesome, congrats to both of you!


----------



## kevin11mic

gater said:


> Good question Kevin and I don't have a answer. The only thing I do know is that it will be a 4 blade, other than that I can't say. We have several that we are going to try out next weekend.


It will be interesting to see what works best. I could see a CFF4 being a good wheel for this boat. The SWW4 is a good tunnel prop as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## welder

She came out AWESOME, well done.


----------



## atcfisherman

That is one of the 2coolest boats I've seen. Congrats. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## gater

*Finished pics*

Ok the rest of the wrap is on and minus the speaker, spotlight and the Tx #'s she is ready to go.


----------



## Big Bay

Wow that is amazing I will have to stop by this summer and see it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater

*Pics*

Another one....


----------



## saltwatersensations

Looks fantastic!


----------



## lwgbully

Wow, awesome..


----------



## aguaflaca

awesome, well done little rig. I would love one. 
the wrap is a little busy for me, but I'm an old fart, or getting there anyway. I prefer subtle. 
nonetheless, beautiful and looks like a great platform for that new Yamaha F70. very interested in hearing how it performs.


----------



## theyallbreak

Don't forget the prop for the trolling motor


----------



## Poon Chaser

Dude... that looks killer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress

That rig is sweet! Congratulations! Are you looking to adopt another son? I'm available! LOL


----------



## gunsmoke11

TXXpress said:


> That rig is sweet! Congratulations! Are you looking to adopt another son? I'm available! LOL


X2 I want mine with a 115 let me know when its done! Also I need more money in my account. Lol


----------



## gater

*Troll prop*



theyallbreak said:


> Don't forget the prop for the trolling motor


Yeah I started to get one the other day but I am going to swap motors in a couple of weeks. The motor on the boat now could be mounted on the back of a carnival cruise ship, I think it's like a 60" shaft. I have friend who as the same motor in a shorter shaft so we are going to trade.


----------



## NWcurlew

*Freakin Sweet!*

That thing looks built for a good time! I'd love to crash it around in some Louisiana back marshes! Little trick I saw Jose Wajebe talk about once is flip those Yeti latches around so when you use the one up front as a casting platform, they will be less likely to snag your fly line. I was reminded of that when I noticed your Hatch sticker on there..

Very nice!


----------



## gater

*Latches*



NWcurlew said:


> That thing looks built for a good time! I'd love to crash it around in some Louisiana back marshes! Little trick I saw Jose Wajebe talk about once is flip those Yeti latches around so when you use the one up front as a casting platform, they will be less likely to snag your fly line. I was reminded of that when I noticed your Hatch sticker on there..
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks for the latch tip, my son already had that one on the punch list....lol


----------



## theyallbreak

gater said:


> Yeah I started to get one the other day but I am going to swap motors in a couple of weeks. The motor on the boat now could be mounted on the back of a carnival cruise ship, I think it's like a 60" shaft. I have friend who as the same motor in a shorter shaft so we are going to trade.


Well look at the bright side you could still troll with out an extension handle when standing on the cooler.... if you have to you could shorten that shaft on that one.... looks good thou.


----------



## gater

*Motor*



theyallbreak said:


> Well look at the bright side you could still troll with out an extension handle when standing on the cooler.... if you have to you could shorten that shaft on that one.... looks good thou.


Looked at and that is a nice thing to be able to work the motor from that platform but when it's in the stow position it's in the way. I would have to cut about 10 inches off anyway.


----------



## gater

*Testing*

After some delays with installing the prop and a oil pressure alarm we was able to get the boat in the water Saturday. Put about 3 hours on her and then started to test out props. After trying about 5 or 6 props the first one we tried is the closest to where it needs to be. It's a 4 blade and I think I am going to go with a 3 blade. I don't know what size it is so I am going to take it to one of the prop guys Friday. Once we determine what size it is I will buy a 3 blade close to it and start adjusting from there.

The best I could get was 32 mph at 5300 rpm. I need to be around 6300 rpm so it's no far off. I did find out I could run jacked all the way up and trimmed out without losing water pressure which is a good sign. I want to be able to take off with it jacked all the way up which I accomplished once without cavitating. Today I ordered a compression plate which should help the cavitation issue on take off.
Best we can tell this is is going to be a mid 30's mph boat which fine. I'm used to my Whaler, this is like riding a surf board with a 70 on the back. From all indications it's going to be a fun boat to run once we get her fine tuned.

What little time I spent at higher rpm's the boat handled real well. It was windy as he!! and it did fine, rides like any other semi v bow aluminum boat. The one down side which a lot is contributed to the low profile is that it's a wet boat for sure but it was not built to run West Bay in a 30 knot wind.

Once we the prop tuned will get some more performance information out.

Gater


----------



## Sequoia

Those numbers are not too bad, you are only seeing about 2 mph less than me with a 90 2smoke at 5300. I am curious what the cavitation plate does for your numbers as well as hole shot when jacked up. I have not found that I need one even though I cavitate some when jumping up, while jacked up. Now, if it helps considerably with staying on plane at slow speeds, I would be more interested in adding one.


----------



## TheRooster

that's awesome, I've been watching this boat from the beginning, can't wait to see the final project wrapped in max-4!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 'GladesCrabGuy

That is one Incredible Boat! The build thread has been very informative.


----------



## gater

*Plate*



Sequoia said:


> Those numbers are not too bad, you are only seeing about 2 mph less than me with a 90 2smoke at 5300. I am curious what the cavitation plate does for your numbers as well as hole shot when jacked up. I have not found that I need one even though I cavitate some when jumping up, while jacked up. Now, if it helps considerably with staying on plane at slow speeds, I would be more interested in adding one.


Sequoia, yeah it's not far off, Maverick designed it's new 17 HPX just this motor and looking at performance data on that rig, top speed they are seeing around 38 with one guy and very little gear and it's a 950# hull.

After talking to Yamaha, my biggest concern is the rpm's. They are telling me that the engine needs to be able to run 6300 WOT, running a prop that only turns at 5300 could cause damage, I think has a rev limiter at around 6400. I did not want to add the compression plate but after doing some research the consensus was that it would help my take offs more than anything. My neighbor has the same setup as you plus the plate and takes off with zero cavitation jacked all the way up. I'll let you know what the verdict is on the plate. Thanks for your input, having you and my neighbor with the same setup has been a huge help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What does the guy that designed that tunnel think? He should know what works with it since he designed it right? A compression plate can only help blowout.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## RickLued

All that work and he's selling it already? He should let people know its been underwater.


----------



## jorgepease

Nice boat!

I ran the F70 for awhile on my flat bottom tunnel 22' (800lbs). A little too little motor for that boat but should be great for your 16', is that what it is 16' looks bigger )

The best prop I could find and still stay in rated rpm range was a Turbo1. The Powertech SCD 3 13x15 was snappy with some Baumann Cup but slipped too much when loaded heavy.

It's a great motor, got me by for a year without too many complaints.

Good luck!


----------



## On The Hook

RickLued said:


> All that work and he's selling it already? He should let people know its been underwater.


I'm pretty sure the one listed for sale is a different boat. I believe his neighbor has an almost identical skiff,and that's likely the one that is for sale.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

RickLued said:


> All that work and he's selling it already? He should let people know its been underwater.


Wow, you really think gater would post about that boat sinking and then turn around and try to sell it on the same forum?


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

wait, that boat sunk?


----------



## gater

*Boat*

Ok, let's clear some things up. There is a Scandy in the classifieds for sale, it belongs to a friend and is actually the boat we designed my sons after. It has a 90 2 stroke. Good boat by the way!

I am selling, or have sold a 2014 Yamaha 70 4 stroke because I have two of them. The one that sunk that I am keeping and the one that replaced it that is currently on the boat.

I would never sell a motor that has been sunk and if for some reason I did I would fully disclose that it had bad been underwater. I don't have an issue with keeping the one that has been sunk, it runs great but people would shy away from that. How many calls do you think I would get if I listed a 2014 Yamaha 70 runs great only been underwater once as a opposed to a 2014 Yamahs 70 low hours runs great.

I kept the motor on the boat so the buyer could run it and both motors were/are on site so any buyer could see both of them. Even though the buyer didn't ask I have all the paperwork with serial numbers that show which one sunk. I would not hesitate one minute to show any buyer that information.

I have been on this site for a long time, if you have a question send me a pm I will gladly answer but please don't second guess my actions when you don't know all the facts. I have said it before, if there is one thing wrong with this site it's the fact that it's over run with people that don't think or have all the facts and information before they post.

There are not any hard feelings towards anyone and I hope that clears it up!


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

I was on tiki over christmas, saw your neighbors boat, maybe yours, I was telling my brotherinlaw who was on the boat with me that the it looked super cool, we went for a booze cruise and I was just curious what has to happen to sink that thing,


----------



## RickLued

I was aware the boat was built for your son and saw the one for sale was posted by a 16 year old kid. I jumped to a conclusion that you gave it to your boy and he turned around and was selling it on you. Sorry about that


----------



## gater

*Boat*



RickLued said:


> I was aware the boat was built for your son and saw the one for sale was posted by a 16 year old kid. I jumped to a conclusion that you gave it to your boy and he turned around and was selling it on you. Sorry about that


Like I said know hard feelings, by the way it belongs to my son but it's in my name so he ain't selling nothing without going through dad. It's a good boat and if he ain't duck hunting he is fishing it. I'm just glad it gets good mileage or I couldn't afford the fuel. lol


----------



## gater

*Sinking*



sheldonasvoboda said:


> I was on tiki over christmas, saw your neighbors boat, maybe yours, I was telling my brotherinlaw who was on the boat with me that the it looked super cool, we went for a booze cruise and I was just curious what has to happen to sink that thing,


To make a long story short, it was in the water overnight and it got caught under the dock when the tide came up and water backed in through the bilge discharge. It has flotation so it did not sink all the way just turned on its side but the console and motor was under. I now have a check valve on the discharge hose and one at each bilge pump.


----------



## BobBobber

If you can afford it, 18' is better. Floats shallower and bottom width is something you'll appreciate. I have 1860 G3 Gatortough DLX CCT with float pods. Wish bottom was wider. Have to squeeze by the center console. Cannot sit sideways on cooler seat with feet straight out. Need to bend feet sideways at ankles. Boat is very stable too. Your link showed the 16' boat with a narrow beam and bottom. Seriously, think about the 18'.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BobBobber said:


> If you can afford it, 18' is better. Floats shallower and bottom width is something you'll appreciate. I have 1860 G3 Gatortough DLX CCT with float pods. Wish bottom was wider. Have to squeeze by the center console. Cannot sit sideways on cooler seat with feet straight out. Need to bend feet sideways at ankles. Boat is very stable too. Your link showed the 16' boat with a narrow beam and bottom. Seriously, think about the 18'.


Really? 
The boat has already been built. Did you just read the first post?


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Really?
> The boat has already been built. Did you just read the first post?


I'm guessing no...


----------



## TWick

What a bad *** rig, just went through all 30 pages and loved every bit of it


----------



## BobBobber

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Really?
> The boat has already been built. Did you just read the first post?


First post said


> I am in the process of building or should I say having built a 16' custom aluminum flats skiff for my son. The hull is being built in Florida and *they will be starting on it in a few weeks*.


 Yes, I read the first post. Looks like to me it's scheduled to be built from what the first post said. Regardless, my opinion about the 18' stands; it's a better choice.

Maybe the manufacturer can accommodate and sell the 16' to another customer. I have no idea. I just wanted to comment, since I faced a similar decision when buying my boat.


----------



## On The Hook

BobBobber said:


> First post said Yes, I read the first post. Looks like to me it's scheduled to be built from what the first post said. Regardless, my opinion about the 18' stands; it's a better choice.
> 
> Maybe the manufacturer can accommodate and sell the 16' to another customer. I have no idea. I just wanted to comment, since I faced a similar decision when buying my boat.


Just an FYI, the first post was from 2013.


----------



## BobBobber

On The Hook said:


> Just an FYI, the first post was from 2013.


Three years and it should be well made, right? :bounce:

Hadn't noticed posting date. Thanks for that.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

It happens to us all man, no worries!


----------



## pmgoffjr

Bigger bigger bigger...
No dude, bigger does not mean better. It's just bigger. What you deem necessary for your comfort, some of us deem more square footage to drag off a mud bar.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

very nice build. I love watching the process.


----------



## BobBobber

pmgoffjr said:


> Bigger bigger bigger...
> No dude, bigger does not mean better. It's just bigger. What you deem necessary for your comfort, some of us deem more square footage to drag off a mud bar.


You make a good point. However, I don't fish mud flats to avoid the situation you described.

Normally, wider and longer boats will float shallower, provided the construction of the boat does not add weight to defeat the purpose. And in my case, more space in the boat meant more room to add accessories which add more weight. 

But still, I can float in between 7" and 8" and motor in just a bit more depth with the jackplate and outboard trimmed up so only half the prop is in the water. Motor still pees with that adjustment. I don't go fast, but in shallow conditions I always run slower.

When I fished fast flowing rivers with an aluminum McKenzie style drift boat, they were notorious for sticking solidly onto sand bars. The remedy was to coat the bottom with *Gluvit*. Then they would slide off the sand bars without sticking. It was an air dry and cure coating that took several days to apply and cure double coat. But it surely helped the problem.

_Wonder if that would also work on mud flats that you described?
_
BTW, I have a 14' sturdy push pole in my boat. Probably used it no more than four times, but I still carry it always for those times when I might get stuck.


----------



## pmgoffjr

And to a lot of people 8" is shallow. But it won't get you into/out of the places 2" will go, miles of difference. 

But...with a light scooter you can bring a comealong, or trailer winch, stick a mud anchor in and pull yourself off dry land. Everything on a boat is a compromise. You'll get something by giving up something else.


----------



## BobBobber

pmgoffjr said:


> And to a lot of people 8" is shallow. But it won't get you into/out of the places 2" will go, miles of difference.
> 
> But...with a light scooter you can bring a comealong, or trailer winch, stick a mud anchor in and pull yourself off dry land. Everything on a boat is a compromise. You'll get something by giving up something else.


What floats in 2"? Kayaks maybe? I see your avatar is a skinny water boat. Like, how shallow will it float?

I've never been in a boat like that. In fact, I'd probably fall out of a boat like that with nothing to hold onto. Seriously.

One plus though. After I fell out, it'd float in less water.:rotfl:

I added senior citizen "arthritis bars" fore and aft in our boat, so we could have something to grab onto when stepping up or down from the raised decks. Helps a lot too.


----------



## pmgoffjr

I can float in about 4" but we can run in less than 2" all day, there's a big difference between a jet and a prop. Jet just needs an inch of horizontal water to operate, a prop needs a ten inch vertical wall. There's nothing underneath the hull, and when you get into the really dicey stuff, water doesn't compress, so you're lifting at dang near the water's depth.

Now, do I compromise? Absolutely.
Rough water? Sucks.
Can I load four fatbellies and all their groceries? Nope
But, at least out of Seadrift, if you can jump the sand bars, you have a lot of unmolested acreage to fish.


----------



## BobBobber

Jet motor also makes difference. Thanks for sharing that. I can see how you can skim the surface.

How do you keep from losing stuff? Do you have everything on a lanyard? Pliers, tackle boxes, etc., how do you keep them on the boat? And yourself . . . do you feel confident that you're not going to slide off the deck into the water? Again, I've never been in (on top of) a boat like yours, so I'm curious.


----------



## pmgoffjr

You learn quick how to not be sloppy 
Never had anyone take a dip over the side. 

Advantages of no sides?
Easier to drag your carcass in after a wade. 
Much less wind drag so you drift easier. 
Can't sink no place for water to hold. 

Come down to seadrift some time you'll see a whole new world.


----------



## texcajun

*Never Knew It'd Be Me!*

Whoda thunk it?! I remember reading this thread and watching the build and thinking, "Man, I'd love to own a boat like that one day!". It looks like I'm the proud new owner of his neighbor's old Scandy White. It's essentially the same boat with some minor rigging differences. Talk about one tuff boat. I had known about Scandy's before watching this build, this only solidified my desire to own one. And yes, that 90hp Yamaha really makes it scoot!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Awesome --congrats!


----------



## pmgoffjr

Yeah, that rig would have been mine in ten minutes if I was looking. They simply don't get any better than that. Well bought...well bought.


----------



## gater

*Scandy*



texcajun said:


> Whoda thunk it?! I remember reading this thread and watching the build and thinking, "Man, I'd love to own a boat like that one day!". It looks like I'm the proud new owner of his neighbor's old Scandy White. It's essentially the same boat with some minor rigging differences. Talk about one tuff boat. I had known about Scandy's before watching this build, this only solidified my desire to own one. And yes, that 90hp Yamaha really makes it scoot!


Welcome to the Scandy family, they are fun little boats that you will really enjoy.
I know my son has put some miles on his.


----------



## caddis

Website? The old one listed pages back isn't correct. Nice sled! Is it jet or prop?


----------



## texcajun

Their website has been down for quite some time, they do have a Facebook presence though. Both Gator's and my rigs are propped.



caddis said:


> Website? The old one listed pages back isn't correct. Nice sled! Is it jet or prop?


----------



## pmgoffjr

Here's a friends that was built in '91, run really hard and still solid as new. They know what they're doing.


----------



## hvfd1610

Going to be the bad guy. What did the boat cost to build. I really wanting a custom aluminum boat.


----------

